# Cheapest harnessed seat...



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

What is the cheapest seat with a higher harnessed weight? Higher weight than a scenera, but that type of budget? Forward facing for a four year old.

I will likely have to subsidize part of the cost...so keep it cheap.

Thanks.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Evenflo Maestro, $80ish.

Safety 1st Apex, $100ish.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks. I'm impressed this family doesn't have him in a booster so I'm all about paying a bit to keep him harnessed.

I'll check those out.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Keep in mind that the Apex requires vehicle head rest support to the tops of the ears, so it's not the seat you want if their vehicle seat doesn't have adjustable head rests.

There's another affordable option just added to the market: Baby Trends Eurosport, harnesses to 50 lbs, 17" top slots, and adjusts to a high back booster. I haven't personally played with one, so I can't recommend yea or nay respective to specific quirks, but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for your help, ladies. I gave them a few suggestions and reasons why I was suggesting those seats and they went with one not on my list - Evenflo Generations 65. I looked it up and found that the only realistic negative review was that it has a low height limit, but the kid this is for is fairly petite so it shouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

That's not actually the biggest problem with this seat. The reason I categorically DON'T recommend that seat is that it makes a very bad booster. It positions the belt across the belly rather than the lap, meaning that in an accident the child could sustain catastrophic internal injuries.

If it's at all possible, they should take that seat back to the store and exchange it for one of the ones we recommended. If not, let them know that when their child outgrows the harness portion of that seat (which will be unfortunately sooner rather than later because the harness portion is SHORT in comparison), they need to ditch the seat and buy a brand new seat, a dedicated belt positioning booster or another larger harnessed seat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AfricanQueen99*
> 
> Thanks for your help, ladies. I gave them a few suggestions and reasons why I was suggesting those seats and they went with one not on my list - Evenflo Generations 65. I looked it up and found that the only realistic negative review was that it has a low height limit, but the kid this is for is fairly petite so it shouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> There's another affordable option just added to the market: Baby Trends Eurosport, harnesses to 50 lbs, 17" top slots, and adjusts to a high back booster. I haven't personally played with one, so I can't recommend yea or nay respective to specific quirks, but it might be worth checking out.


I haven't seen a lot of different-sized kids in it, but it looks to be an okay booster -- decent belt positioning but cranky-making shoulder belt guides.

As stated above, very few combination (harness to booster) seats actually do a good job as a booster.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ugh. Well, they already took it out of the box to play with it so it can't be returned. I just found out the kid is 34 pounds so he should have a while in this seat before they stick him in a booster. I told them about the booster portion belt going over the belly.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The seat will be outgrown by height before weight. He's not going to get anywhere NEAR 65 pounds in the Generations. Probably 40-45.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AfricanQueen99*
> 
> Ugh. Well, they already took it out of the box to play with it so it can't be returned. I just found out the kid is 34 pounds so he should have a while in this seat before they stick him in a booster. I told them about the booster portion belt going over the belly.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Seriously? He's a petite kid so I'm hoping that works in his favor and he stays short for a while longer.

I'm just *very* annoyed that they asked for my opinion (and I gave very solid reasons WHY I was suggested each seat) and then just went to freaking Walmart and picked out the cheapest seat. Ugh! Legally, in my state this kid can be in a booster so I'm just going to count my lucky stars that they're not pushing it too quickly.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Weird...the Maestro is 20 dollars cheaper than the Generations 65!


----------

